# Black Bear Rug



## cnowery13 (May 15, 2014)

Shout out to Chris Fortner - Fortners Taxidermy for an incredible job on my black bear rug!  Chris is a great man and a real pleasure to do business with.  Thanks Chris - I'll remember the hunting trip with my dad every time I look at this great rug.


----------



## wvdawg (May 15, 2014)

Beautiful trophy!  Congratulations!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

NICE!!!!!!
I tell my hubby all the time how much I would love to have one.


----------



## bigelow (May 16, 2014)

Very nice. Again.


----------



## riskyb (Aug 13, 2014)

Very nice Chris does very good work congrats my friend


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 19, 2014)

Where did you get the bear?


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Sep 10, 2014)

Awesome bear man! I killed one that was 230 and wanted to do a rug butbwas quoted at 1400 to do itbhy someone thatbdidnt have very good work. Still trying to find a place to do it and may just take it to chris. Looks awesome again


----------



## trepej2 (Sep 20, 2014)

how much did ur bear weigh?


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 9, 2014)

*Great job!*

Great looking rug.  I am awaiting the arrival of mine now as we speak.  430 lb. Pope and Young Boar, New Brunswick in June 2014, recurve bow, 8 yds., 25 yard recovery!  Being done in Nova Scotia.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice


----------

